# lets see pics of your biggest bow buck



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

thought since I did it with your biggest bass I would do it with bow kills also. heres mine. main frame 8, 171"


----------



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

guess I should of dusted him off first


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

thats what im talkin about! are they all Ohio bucks? mine is a Ga. deer. cant wait to bust me one of these Ohio bruisers


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes...all are Ohio deer.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Thats an impressive wall Lewis.


----------



## ChutesGoer (Jun 1, 2009)

<looks innocently away><kicks dirt> 

Only nice bucks I have killed came by way of 'powder season.


----------



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

ChutesGoer said:


> <looks innocently away><kicks dirt>
> 
> Only nice bucks I have killed came by way of 'powder season.


post em!! we wanna see


----------



## ChutesGoer (Jun 1, 2009)

This is from last year.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Far left head mount and skull cap/rack on right are both archery kills. Double click on pics to increase size.


----------



## slick81702 (Jan 6, 2006)

[/ATTACH] I shot this bad boy last year on the 30th of october! scored 182 7/8 non typical, main fraim 10 with 19 total points!! has 3 broken off! would of made B&C if he hadnt busted them off!!


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

11 point taken 2nd day of bowseason this year.


----------



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

those are some nice bucks guys! slick where did you get that big boy at?


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

Took this one last year, hunted him hard the first few months...scores around 130


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

I shot this guy two years ago!


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Got this bruiser last November... my best buck to date.



Here are a couple of pics taken a week before I got him (click to enlarge image)


----------



## slick81702 (Jan 6, 2006)

I got that deer in summit county! field dressed 263lbs! and he looks really good on my wall!!!


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

Got this one in October at my Dad's farm a few years back.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I got the big one - my biggest to date - back in 2003 or 2004?? Can't remember......


----------



## CatfishWilly (Dec 30, 2007)

My first buck, got him opening day this year. He's got 13 points altogether, there are 2 on the back of his browtinds that you cant see. Gonna be a while before I beat this one.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

the reason my name is buckeye big buck 13 .. scored 166 6/8 shot in him 04 when i was 14... 22 1/2 inside spread and 28 inch main beams


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

BITE-ME said:


> Got this bruiser last November... my best buck to date.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of pics taken a week before I got him (click to enlarge image)


awesome...would love to hear how you got the pics before the harvest......


----------



## Seahorse (Aug 25, 2009)

Sorry Fellas this is my first time, but my cousin stopped by to show me this, and i just had to show it. He is calling it a 26 point, and he shot it in Astebula county i believe.


----------



## duhanvon (May 16, 2010)

Took this very symmetrical brute last year with a muzzleloader. right around 70 yard shot, dropped him where he stood. My biggest buck yet, like to change that by about nov. 10th though haha good luck in the rut this year guys!!


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

> awesome...would love to hear how you got the pics before the harvest.....


That buck had been hanging around Caesar Creek and been seen by a few guys in our muskie club, who posted those pics. 

After George got his buck we put two and two together, and no he was not hunting at CC but he has some property to hunt that's pretty close.


Goes to show you that some brutes can be found on public hunting grounds.


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

Took this one last year in November on my birthday in Clermont Count. Best bday gift to myself in a long time.


----------



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

a lot of awesome deer guys.. love it! keep em coming. wouldnt mind hearing the stories behind the hunt also


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

heres my biggest buck i killed and a doe i had mounted as well


----------

